# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  هجرة الصحـابة الى الحبشة ام السودان

## امام اباتي

*المصادر[عدل]
كتاب تاريخ العرب في السودان، تأليف وتحقيق/ السير مكمايل
كتاب الأساس في انساب بني العباس، تأليف وتحقيق/ الشريف حسني بن أحمد بن علي العباسي
كتاب الأشراف العباسيين في مصر، تأليف وتحقيق/ الشريف حسين عباس بصري
كتاب تأريخ وأصول العرب في السودان / الفحل الفكي الطاهر
كتاب القبائل العربية في السودان / عون الشريف قاسم
هو:-عرمان بن ضواب بن غانم بن حميدان بن صبح أبومرخة بن مسمار بن سرار بن السلطان حسن كردم الفوار بن محمد أبي الديس بن قضاعة بن عبد الله حرقان بن مسروق بن أحمد بن إبراهيم جعل بن إدريس بن قيس بن يمن بن عدي بن قصاص بن كرب بن محمد هاطل بن أحمد ياطل بن محمد ذاالكلاع بن سعد بن الفضل بن العباس بن الإمام محمد الكامل بن الامام علي الساجد بن حبر الأمة وترجمان القرآن الإمام عبد الله بن العباس عم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
الملك عرمان ملك الجعليين له 13 ابن هم :(الملك عدلان – عبدالعال – زيد - مكابر - مسلًم - شاع الدين - جبل - جبر - نصر الدين - سعيد - عبد ربه - شب – بوباي). الملك عدلان هو أكبر أبناء الملك عرمان وخليفته في ملك الجعليين ولعدلان 18 ابن هم: (عبدالدائم - عبدالمعبود - نافع - نفيع - محمدعلي - بركات -أبوسليمة - المك محمد - عبدوه - يوي - نذير - أبوبكر - العرضي - عبد الرحمن - بادقس - وهيب - كنه - بعشوم).
واستمر ملك الجعليين في ذرية عدلان حتي سقط ملك الجعليين العتيق 1243 هجري علي يد الأتراك.
تصنيفات: هاشميون عباسيون عرقيات السودان

*

----------

